# 1st HGH RIPs Cycle Log



## cranium85 (Jul 26, 2012)

Okay guys this is my first run with HGH! Got legit rips!!! I re-coned my first bottle today, may have injected some of the BA water directly onto the powder by accident but according to the good bros here at SI, it should be fine as long as i don't shake it. Which i didn't just swirled very slowly til the rest of the powder was gone

Today I did 1iu
I will continue with 1iu for one week at least. Below is two of my plans to get up to a good dose without getting side effects because the rips are potent and a few ppl warned me to be careful. These plans are not set in stone just a general idea of how i will up my dosage. I might stay at 2ui for 6 weeks, dont know at this point. Just some general ideas.

5 on, 2 off
Sundays and Thursday off

HGH plan 1

Week 1 - 1 iu		= 5 iu
Week 2 - 1.5 iu	        = 7.5 iu
Week 3 - 1.5 iu	        = 7.5 iu
Week 4 - 2 iu		= 10 iu
Week 5 - 2 iu		= 10 iu
Week 6 - 3 iu		= 15 iu
Week 7 - 3 iu		= 15 iu
Week 8 - 4 iu		= 20 iu

HGH plan 2

Week 1 - 1 iu		= 5 iu
Week 2 - 1 iu		= 5 iu
Week 3 - 2 iu		= 10 iu
Week 4 - 2 iu		= 10 iu
Week 5 - 3 iu		= 15 iu
Week 6 - 3 iu		= 15 iu
Week 7 - 4 iu		= 20 iu
Week 8 - 4 iu		= 20 iu

Will Give at least weekly updates, Thanks guys and wish me luck


----------



## BigFella (Jul 26, 2012)

I want to wind the clock forward and see what happens in a few weeks!


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 26, 2012)

Will be following this Cranium...


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 26, 2012)

Love it!! Get some!!


----------



## HH (Jul 26, 2012)

Will be following this


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 26, 2012)

will be following as well.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 26, 2012)

Nice log brother. Lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 26, 2012)

How long of a run?


----------



## cranium85 (Jul 26, 2012)

i'm going to run this for a min of 9 months to a year.

Hopefully it will help anyone else that is new to HGH or is about to start their first cycle. Give them a general idea of how to go up on their dose, how to avid side effects ect. Also give them a general idea of what kinds of results i am seeing form certain doses, stuff like that.


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Jul 26, 2012)

Good shit Cranium, will be following


----------



## TylerDurdn (Jul 26, 2012)

Subbed, starting mine in a month. Good Luck Bro!


----------



## cranium85 (Jul 27, 2012)

Okay my 2nd day, someone asked me to include in this log exactly every detail(where i inject, pin size, everything) so this is why i am updating this log only on the 2nd day lol

Day 2: injected 1iu
I injected in to my sub-Q tissue in my stomach, rotated to a different spot than yesterday.
Doing my injections with a 29 gauge insulin pin, 1 inch/half CC

No sides at all. I think i will continue with 1 iu for a few more days and then up it to 1.5 iu's. A Vet here said to start at two, which i was going to but then a lot of brothers warned of their potency so i figured i would start with one. I read that u can always go up, but it's not as nice on the body to go down once your doing a certain dose everyday. Well something like that.

Think i will do the 1 iu for six days straight, then up to 1.5 and see where things go from their. So by tuesday of next week i will up to 1.5 iu. 

My first week i am doing HGH all 7 days of the week. Then starting 5 on, 2 off on week two.


----------



## cranium85 (Jul 27, 2012)

2nd update for today....after zeeks advice i am going straight to 2iu as of tomorrow. I'm 27 and Zeek says that my body is probably producing that same amount as i am injecting at 1iu. So going to hit 2iu tomorrow and will update tomorrow if i get ne sides

also will most likly stay at 2ui for a month or two but will be giving constant updates as to results or rather feelings of well being and such. Will keep log updates weekly.


----------



## 63Vette (Jul 27, 2012)

Subbed ...


----------



## Jada (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm followin u all the way man!


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 27, 2012)

This log looks nice and very in details, keep it like that brother


----------



## beasto (Jul 27, 2012)

Good deal bro...I will be following you the whole way!!!


----------



## cranium85 (Jul 27, 2012)

2iu this morning before work at 5:30 am, i don't know if it was just me, or my head playing tricks on me...but felt a little hungry a few a little while after i did the shot. Made and ate 3 peanut butter sandwiches on the way to work. Might of just been in my head tho cuz im always a hungry in the morning.

2iu in stomach rotating around my belly button clockwise not doing it in same spot everyday. Will have to switch up spots soon. Maybe highs idk. No sides really of 2iu, no swore joints, no numb hands, nothing of the sort. So i will be staying at 2iu for a little while AT LEAST 2-4 weeks.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 27, 2012)

Great log  Cran!!  keep it up brother!


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 28, 2012)

Following Cran. Want to see what I'll be getting.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 28, 2012)

riding this train with ya just ordered my first 5 kits new to hgh too


----------



## Spear (Jul 28, 2012)

GET SOME brother


----------



## Hollywood72 (Jul 28, 2012)

Where's the fast forward button. I'm anxious for you bro. I hope to try it soon too.


----------



## cranium85 (Jul 29, 2012)

Yeah i did another 2ui again today but late in the after noon, cuz i went out drinking with my buddies for the first time in a while. I havn't drank in a months except on the 4th of July i got pretty drunk, but besides that i don't really drink of smoke weed ne more. I am on probation and parole but thats not really the resason i dont drink or smoke cuz they dont even bust my balls ne more. Especially my parole officer, cool shit, he usualy stops by once every two weeks or so and will give a piss test, but now that he see's im doing the right things he don't piss test me he hardly even stops by at all. Havn't seen him in almost two months now and the last three times he did stop by it was hey whats up how u been ok see ya later stay outta trouble. Now my Probation officer,mad cool, as cool as they come for what they do for a living(same as my other PO) i have no stipulations so i go their show him a piece of mail or a pay stub every two weeks and thats it. So thats not why i don't drink or smoke bud, i just choose not to. I''ll go out once in a while but thats it.

My main Focus these days is my health, my body/physique and my exercise routine. Which bring me back to the fucking topic of this thread. Sorry for all that blabbering i do that sometimes whatever so anyways. 

Did 2iu ealier yesterday morning like as soon as i woke up for work 530am. Didnt feel ne side effects at all all day. But later in the night when i got home from the bar at about 3am. My left elbow was swore. My elbow joint, it was only sore when i got home and was eating and laying in bed. When i woke up i felt fine. I woke up late tho cuz when i do have work its like 14 hour days sometimes, plus going out drinking after work iwas tired a beat to hell. Didn't wake up till like 3-4 in the afternoon.

Did another 2iu as soon as i woke up in the afternoon. Ate, then went to the gym. But besides the swore elbow joint last night. I am feeling zero sides.

Anyone think that the swore elbow was in my head? or from the rips? When u get swore joints is it all your joints that get swore or just certain particular joints? And now that i mention it my left elbow is a little swore as i right this. KEY WORD IS LITTLE swore.
Do u guys think this may be a small side from me upping the HGH dose from 1iu to 2ius?


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 29, 2012)

Good shit man, so you do feel a diffrent on the 2ius ah!!! keep it up man


----------



## Jada (Jul 29, 2012)

Lol pikki . Shit I can't wait!


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 29, 2012)

Lol man after drinking all night i get sore elbows too...dont sweat it...


----------



## cranium85 (Jul 29, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> Lol man after drinking all night i get sore elbows too...dont sweat it...



yeah i was thinking the same thing, it's gone now lol

Honestly i woke up mad late again today cuz it's the weekend, did my 2iu in the belly again. I can't be sure if it's in my head, but i feel mad good on this shit, and i really think im feeling the effects already and it's not even a week in. IDK like i said might just be in my head.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jul 30, 2012)

Im riding good luck bro


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 30, 2012)

cranium85 said:


> yeah i was thinking the same thing, it's gone now lol
> 
> Honestly i woke up mad late again today cuz it's the weekend, did my 2iu in the belly again. I can't be sure if it's in my head, but i feel mad good on this shit, and i really think im feeling the effects already and it's not even a week in. IDK like i said might just be in my head.



Not in your head. That sense of well being is legit.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Aug 1, 2012)

Sounds good. Keep it up


----------



## cranium85 (Aug 2, 2012)

officially done with my first week of RIPS. Day 1-3 1iu per day, 2iu everyday since. Did 2iu today(my 8th day). Let me tell you i have been sleeping like a fucking baby bro! I have had a few days off and all week end long I just sleep. Earliest i have woke up on a a non work day it like 1pm. I will wake up for a sec and then say fuck it right back to sleep. I sleep sound. Sound then ever in my life. I feel fucking mad good all day. I'm gonna be completely honest, i've done a lot of drugs in my younger years. Well i've done every fucking drug their is to name at one point or the other. No sleeping pill i ever took has ever made me sleep like 2iu of RIPS! Thats a fact Jack!

Gonna ride it out with the 2iu for a while. Starting this week I'm taking Thursday and sunday off.

Don't feel any crazy differences in the gym, like crazy pumps or ne thing like that. Nothing like test or Roids.

But i have a great feeling of well being, just like Testosterone kind of.


----------



## Jada (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm loving the details!


----------



## SuperBane (Aug 2, 2012)

Good shit cranium!


----------



## cranium85 (Aug 6, 2012)

SLEEP ISN'T EVEN THE WORD FOR IT !

Man does this shit make me sleep like a baby. I didnt know sleep like this was possilbe. So I'm still on 2iu a day. I took Thursday and today(Sunday) off. Gonna stay with 2iu for a while before I think about bumping up to three. At least a month...at least. 2iu is good for now. I do 2ui in the morning and i am not tired during the day, but as soon as I hit the sack at night, I"M OUT! Out like a light. I didn't have any work really this week, so no reason no wake up early. When I don't have to wake up i've been sleeping a min. of 10 hours a night at least. CRAZY sometimes i'm sleeping 12 hours. 

Ussually when i over sleep like that, I wake up and still feel tired from over resting. Not with this. I sleep 12 hrs str8 and wake up energized like an beast.

Thats the biggest side effect i'm feeling so far. CRAZY SLEEP lol


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 6, 2012)

That is not consider a side effect on my book lol...nice updates bro


----------



## Hollywood72 (Aug 6, 2012)

That's interesting. If you have to get up early are you still energized or do you stay tired?


----------



## cranium85 (Aug 6, 2012)

As soon as a wake i feel good and energized. It's just that if i have no work to get up for....i sleep forever. I have never slept like this in my life.


----------



## beasto (Aug 6, 2012)

Very Nice log you got going Cranium!!!! Fuckin love it bro!!! I can't wait until my JUICY RIPS GET INTO MY HANDS!!! <


----------



## Jada (Aug 7, 2012)

Great update keep those details coming !


----------



## cranium85 (Aug 12, 2012)

I can def. tell I'm going to see some crazy results from doing hgh with roads. I started the hgh towards the end of my test/d Bol cycle. I think the growth will help me thru pct and along the way, in between cycles. After I wrap up this test cycle my next cycle will be test/deca/mast and prob d bols or a bombs, t Bol, or superdrol. So I'm very excited about the results of my next cycle because at that point i will be on growth for about four to five months, have good results from pastc cycles, and see the real quality results from mixing hgh with my roids.

Still doing 2 iu, down almost three bottles. Will continue on two for the rest of my cycle and maybe up the hgh dose once I end my pct. that way as a bridge between cycles I will have a bump in growth, prob bump up to 3.

Might extend my cycle another 4 weeks and start doing some hcg. 500iu week.


----------



## Jada (Aug 14, 2012)

Great job bro with the log.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Aug 14, 2012)

Love the updates. Keep em coming


----------



## Adrian2401 (Aug 18, 2012)

Same here! I almost feel euphoric... and I sleep solid and wake up refreshed. I love Rips!



cranium85 said:


> officially done with my first week of RIPS. Day 1-3 1iu per day, 2iu everyday since. Did 2iu today(my 8th day). Let me tell you i have been sleeping like a fucking baby bro! I have had a few days off and all week end long I just sleep. Earliest i have woke up on a a non work day it like 1pm. I will wake up for a sec and then say fuck it right back to sleep. I sleep sound. Sound then ever in my life. I feel fucking mad good all day. I'm gonna be completely honest, i've done a lot of drugs in my younger years. Well i've done every fucking drug their is to name at one point or the other. No sleeping pill i ever took has ever made me sleep like 2iu of RIPS! Thats a fact Jack!
> 
> Gonna ride it out with the 2iu for a while. Starting this week I'm taking Thursday and sunday off.
> 
> ...


----------



## cranium85 (Aug 22, 2012)

Okay officially onto my fifth bottle of rips. Everything going good so far . I'm only on two iu still so side effects are minimal to none. I get slightt cts at night...nothing crazy tho. My work outs have been improving and I think that I am recovering faster. I feel like I see a slight amount of bloat, but nothing crazy and then again it could be from me switching from test eth to cyp because I feel like cyp makes me Bloat a little more. But I take my aromasin so if may be from the Rips but it doesn't bother me at all. I never mind a little bloat. But I do mind high estro levels lol. All said and done. Cycle is going very well almost going on a month now and as soon as I get these extra checks from work in going to be investing in a bunch more kits. For now sticking it out with 2 iu for the rest of the month and then going to jump to three iu then eventually 3.5 if I feel good at 3.5 I will stay there for a long time. I do no think I will be going any higher than 4 iu even tho my goal is for muscle growth and lean solid gains. I don't care much as far as keeping fat off, that has never been a problem with me. And Anita aging? I'm fucking 27 ill worry about that in 10th years. Hopefully we can still get HGH as solid as this and for as well priced as these rips.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Aug 22, 2012)

Awesome bro. Just started HGH tonight myself


----------



## Jada (Aug 27, 2012)

any update:-$


----------



## cranium85 (Aug 28, 2012)

As soon as I get my money back up and can afford to order st least 5 kits at once, I'm definitely going to up the does to 3 iu. Then maybe stay there for a month or two. Have two and a half kits left right now so don't wsnt to up the does til I have enough to know ill be able to not worry about being short. 2 iu I think is even working some magic just cuz these rips r so potent. 2iu of rips is equal to prove 3.5 to other HGH brands.

Once I work up to 4 iu I'm gonna ride out the rest of the cycle there I think. I think I will see much benefit from 4. Especial be because I'm bridging with igf and mgf and going to hit up another biking cycle after. Then towards the end of my cycle trunk a short cutter. Cuz my bulking cycle I stretch a little long compared to most.

All in all these rips are gonna change my life and I'm going to get in at least three cycles including this one while running these rips. Maybe more cycles if I don't stretch em to long . My next cycle I got planned out to the tee. Npp, tpp, mast p and maybe kick it all of with a oral. Havnt decides flyer whether I'll go with good old d bols or maybe t bols. It's gonna be s good new year this time around. Hahaha.

2ui is good staeting dose for beginners. After a few months bump it I think depending on tour goals. In trying to build some lean muscle. With my body type and new routine I think this is gonna have to be some serious transformation to come.


----------



## Jada (Aug 28, 2012)

Welcome back bro and thanks for the details, rips r the bomb :0 that is what makes them goood that at 2iu ur feelin it.


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 28, 2012)

cranium85 said:


> As soon as I get my money back up and can afford to order st least 5 kits at once, I'm definitely going to up the does to 3 iu. Then maybe stay there for a month or two. Have two and a half kits left right now so don't wsnt to up the does til I have enough to know ill be able to not worry about being short. 2 iu I think is even working some magic just cuz these rips r so potent. 2iu of rips is equal to prove 3.5 to other HGH brands.
> 
> Once I work up to 4 iu I'm gonna ride out the rest of the cycle there I think. I think I will see much benefit from 4. Especial be because I'm bridging with igf and mgf and going to hit up another biking cycle after. Then towards the end of my cycle trunk a short cutter. Cuz my bulking cycle I stretch a little long compared to most.
> 
> ...



Uppimg he does with this stuff isn't all cut out to be what you may think it to be I had to lower it from 4 to 3 now 2.5 and at 2.5 it's more tolerable.

2.5 of this is like 5 Pharm grade and 7 crap grade, at least for me it is I tested 66.9 on them that mean it's heavily potent and overdosed!


----------



## cranium85 (Aug 30, 2012)

Perhaps I'll just up it to 2.5 then sf. Just a little extra jump, nothing that will kill the wallet either.


----------



## cranium85 (Sep 4, 2012)

ok just was able to get my hands on a few more kits so as soon as i have them in my hands i am going to up my dose. Going to up to 2.5iu still 5 on 2 off. If i dont feel to many sides after a week or two at 2.5 then im going to up dose to 3iu. Will also think about doing the 3iu split into two injects a day. one in the morning 1.5 and one pre work out in the afternoon 1.5. 

As soon as i have the kits in my hand i will up the dose and give u guys an update. But so far 2iu is going me just fine. Almost no sides. My hands fall alseep at night sometimesd, but thats it.

Will also be finishing up this cycle within the next few weeks then doing my pct clomid/nolva. 50/50/50/50 - 40/40/20/20/10. Also taking hcg now 500iu a week split. Going to blast some higher doses hcg pre-pct ED.

Next update when i up my dose.

Idk if it's me but a few times i have taken my dose right before the gym i felt like i could just work out for ever and had a crazy drive. Maybe that was in my head, but i felt like i had crazy pumps and endurance more than usual.


----------



## cranium85 (Sep 11, 2012)

Well i thought i was getting in another three kits, but as we all know now their was some shady dealing going on latly on the site,

Anyways, so i am holding off on uping my dose. I am placing another order this week and am getting another two kits and a friend is holding one more for me that i will receive soon. So i will have three more kits by the end of this month due to some help from some bro's here throwing down on an order with me. Thanks guys!!!

Anyways as soon as the extra kits come in it's time to up the dose from 2iu to 3iu. I am just about done with my first kit. I got one more in my fridge, and three on the way......again. So i am in decent shape.

Still doing fairly good i have been switching it up from doing my dose in the morning to duing pre-work out and i like the drive it gives me in the gym. Also once i PCT off this cycle i will be adding in those peptides as a bridge between cycles. IGF lr3 from MP and i got IGF DES from osta-gain and some Peg-MGF from osta=gain.

With the RIPS and the peptides i think i will have a very nice PCT and bridge between cycles. Im going to vist my girl in cali next week and as soon as i get back i am doing my PCT and upping my dose. Fucking cant wait to rock out at 3iu.....2iu is getting old and my body is adjusting i think. Its been about two months now....i think??? will have to look atthe date i started. 

I am seeing good gains from my cycle and love the mix of HGH with the test. I am gonna be a making this a life style for sure. Lets hope the quality control stays good with these rips.


----------



## cranium85 (Oct 14, 2012)

okay so i got three kits in recently of rips so i uped my dose to 3ius a day

still loving it, started my PCT this week clomid 50/50/50/50 nolva 40/40/20/20/10, aromasin 25 mgs /day 4 weeks

rips keepinging me lean as a mother fucker and im throwing in some igf lr3 for my pct and after that peg-mgf

was thinking running primo as a bridge between my next cycly but thats a diffrent thread i need to start and get opinoins on

overall RIPS are the fucking shit and im loving it, as long as i can find good bros to go in on my orders with me im gonna stay on for at least 1-2 years i think. Thanks to the good bros on throwing down on the order, u know who u are. holla at me whenever my dudes, u helped me out for real after that zeek bull shit, fuck em hope he eats dick and dies

RIPTROPIN 4 LIFE......FUCK THE REST DONT BOTHER


----------



## Jada (Oct 14, 2012)

About damn time man u update) I thought this log was gone


----------



## DJ21 (Oct 14, 2012)

Just came across this. Good info since i'm looking into rips now.


----------



## DJ21 (Oct 14, 2012)

cranium85 said:


> overall RIPS are the fucking shit and im loving it,
> 
> RIPTROPIN 4 LIFE......FUCK THE REST DONT BOTHER



I know, I already asked about cyp. Good on that shit now.

But can you elaborate on rips? What makes them so good? 

SFG already corrected me before on some bad info on rips I posted (that I had read about), but i've also heard it can take up 6 months to a year to see results. When did you start seeing them?


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 14, 2012)

In for the log. Nice work, Cranium!


----------



## cranium85 (Oct 14, 2012)

DJ21 said:


> I know, I already asked about cyp. Good on that shit now.
> 
> But can you elaborate on rips? What makes them so good?
> 
> SFG already corrected me before on some bad info on rips I posted (that I had read about), but i've also heard it can take up 6 months to a year to see results. When did you start seeing them?



its gonna take 4 months - 12 months to see results no matter what HGH u are on. I started FEELING the effects from the rips instantly, u get all the good sides, the crazy sleep, the feeling of well being. I got some bloat but i never mind a little bloat. I think i am just maybe starting to see the effects of the rips now.....i mean i can see my abbs and i never do abbs. the only time i do abbs is when im doing pull ups or somewthing and thats not even hitting them directly. never worked out m abbs and never have i started to see definition in them like this, thats why i think i am starting to see results after a little more than 2 months, maybe im just buggin who knows.


----------



## csully8080 (Oct 15, 2012)

great post....Definitely going to be searching out some rips now....I was all over the place on what to get but hear mostly great stuff about rips..thanks for the post...


----------



## bubbagump (Oct 21, 2012)

Damn. I may have to check into this rips stuff.  Thanks for the updates!


----------



## pirovoliko (Oct 21, 2012)

Cranium, thanks for a great log.  One week into my rips - 7 days at 2 ius/day.  I also experience great sleep and feeling of well being inside and out of the gym.  Very slight tingling in hands at night the last two nights.  Will be coasting at 2ius for 4 weeks I think and then gauge timing to up to 3 ius.  Very happy so far.  Thanks to all who on SI offered great advice on proper use.


----------



## cranium85 (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes I need to update again soon, quick recap:

These rips have leaned me out a lot over the past weeks. I'm in pct so gonna loose some weight. But not loosing any muscle ! Keeping most of my gains, and the rips are just leaning me out. Will be posting before and after pics soon. 

Update again when I have the extra time for detail.


----------



## cranium85 (Dec 28, 2012)

iswitching to hygs and blue tops, goingto be runnign 2iu of hygs a day and 1 iu of blue tops per day

then kicking off my npp/tpp cycle!

All in all i received great results of the time with the rips and shreedded down to well below 10% BF form around 16%...will have to get back with exact percentages

but stacking with MGF and IGF im sure helped my growth and results


----------



## Yaya (Dec 28, 2012)

Cranium, any specific reason you are switching from rips if they were so good? Jw bro


----------

